# Solon Home Days starts Thursday



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/090721030546_Solon-Home-Days-400x300.jpg" border="0" /PSOLON -- Elvis has left the building but he will lead thenbsp;annual Solon Home Days parade at 1 p.m. Sunday.nbsp;A href="http://www.solonohio.org/hd.html"UFONT color=#ff0000Solon Home Days/FONT/U/A, sporting a 1950s theme,nbsp;opens at 4:30 p.m.nbsp;Thursday (July 23) and runs through Sunday in Solon Community Park, 6679 SOM Center Road./Pimg src="http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/L6YxXKSO-ZQ" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------

